# "Red" Qualifies for National Amateur



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

What a weekend we (i.e., Goldens owners) had at River King. I just learned that Ernie Hawkins's "TopBrass Hawks Red Wing" took THIRD place in the Amateur, which QUALIFIES Red for the 2015 NATIONAL AMATEUR RETRIEVER CHAMPIONSHIP!!!
I believe that this is the first time Ernie has qualified a dog for one of the "BIG dances." 
Huge congratulations goes out the Ernie and Red.

FTGoldens

(Claudia, how many Goldens have now qualified for the 2015 NARC?)


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> What a weekend we (i.e., Goldens owners) had at River King. I just learned that Ernie Hawkins's "TopBrass Hawks Red Wing" took THIRD place in the Amateur, which QUALIFIES Red for the 2015 NATIONAL AMATEUR RETRIEVER CHAMPIONSHIP!!!
> I believe that this is the first time Ernie has qualified a dog for one of the "BIG dances."
> Huge congratulations goes out the Ernie and Red.
> 
> ...


That's great news!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, go Goldens!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So far 5... 


FC AFC Topbrass No Time to Paws SH CCA WC OS FDHF

FC AFC Port Costas Chantilly Lace

AFC The Sunday Swimmer

Trifecta's Good to Go *** SH CD

Topbrass Hawks Red Wing MH *** CCA


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

That's great Ernie sure deserves it!!! Glad to hear it


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> So far 5...
> 
> 
> FC AFC Topbrass No Time to Paws SH CCA WC OS FDHF
> ...


WOW!

Let's cross our fingers and hope that Doc gets the additional two points to qualify before the NARC begins in June.

I hope that all, or at least most, of the Goldens which have qualified are able to go. However, it's a huge commitment of time and money to run a national, whether the National (Open) Retriever Championship or the National Amateur Retriever Championship. The trial begins on a Sunday and lasts for a week (the competitors hope they'll have to be there for the whole trial), but most competitors arrive in the area a week or so BEFORE the trial begins in order to give their dogs a chance to acclimate to the flora (the sage brush out west really creates issues for the more easterly-oriented dogs), the temperature, the elevation (a very important element), the type of water (whether flowing rivers/streams or still ponds/lakes), and even the type of surface they will run on (high alkaline soils are tough on their feet and their noses). There's a lot of stuff to take into consideration! Oh yeah, the dogs also have to learn how to find a hen pheasant in a mixed bird test ... after locating some highly odoriferous ducks. 

It's quite an honor to stand beside such a fine animal as one which has qualified for a national championship. And to hear the announcer call the dog's name and title/titles as it goes to the line to run the first series is an incredible moment.

FTGoldens


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> So far 5...
> 
> 
> FC AFC Topbrass No Time to Paws SH CCA WC OS FDHF
> ...


WOW!

Let's cross our fingers and hope that Doc gets the additional two points to qualify before the NARC begins in June.

I hope that all, or at least most, of the Goldens which have qualified are able to go. However, it's quite a commitment to run a national, whether the National (Open) Retriever Championship or the National Amateur Retriever Championship. The trial begins on a Sunday and lasts for a week (the competitors hope they'll have to be there for the whole trial), but most competitors arrive in the area a week or so BEFORE the trial begins in order to give their dogs a chance to acclimate to the flora (the sage brush out west really creates issues for the more easterly-oriented dogs), the temperature, the elevation (a very important element), the type of water (whether flowing rivers/streams or still ponds/lakes), and even the type of surface they will run on (high alkaline soils are tough on their feet and their noses). 

It's quite an honor to stand beside such a fine animal as one which has qualified for a national championship. And to hear the announcer call the dog's name and title/titles as it goes to the line to run the first series is an incredible moment.

FTGoldens


----------

